# Plenty of fish.



## cobia77 (Jan 17, 2003)

I've been hearing that you can reach the hot ditch from off of cedar rd, Would appreciate directions on how to get to the ditch fron there. I usually walk to it from s. military hwy. Yes its a long walk but the fishing has been outstanding between there and 64 all season.Would to the other side of the ditch for a change maybe by the highrise if possible.I fish it almost exclusivly this time of year. Plenty of big fish still there, rock,drum and specks. You have to be carful when going past the intake for va power they like to hand out tickets but sometimes its worth the fish plus all the shrimp you can carry this time of year. If you dont want to go past the intake theres good spots all along the way to the intake. Anyone wanting to make a trip Let me know.


----------



## cobia77 (Jan 17, 2003)

P.S Sinc its a 3day wkend will probably fish all 3 days.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I have a john boat w/ trolling motor, is there a spot near the ditch to put in that is not a far run?


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

when are ya going out there
i am intrested in going just not familar with the area








what have they been biting on


----------



## PhillyED (Apr 6, 2002)

I would like to go fishing thier with you guys


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I've never walked to the ditch, but there are 3 places to put a boat in close by. At the Great Bridge Locks park off Battlefield there is a city owned (free) ramp that's about 5-6 mis. downriver (south); at the Jordan Bridge Park off Poindexter there is another city owned ramp that is a little farther away, north of the ditch, also free; the closest place is the new Chesapeake Yachts Inc. which is off Shipyard Rd. I have heard that they charge $5 to launch, but I've never used it. The ph# is 487-9100 and it's right at the south end of what is considered the "ditch" which is about the only one of these ramps close enough to get to with just a trolling motor, unless you've got a couple batteries.


----------



## Attorney at Lure (Jan 25, 2002)

I just talked to Steve at Chesapeake Bait and Tackle and he said there are a good number of puppy drum being caught. Apparently, there are also some very big red drum there as well, but no one has succeeded in bringing one in on the light tackle used at the Hot Ditch. I'll be going out to the Ditch this afternoon via my Suffolk lake style bass boat. If anyone might was to join me, shoot me a message.

Attyatlure


----------



## Attorney at Lure (Jan 25, 2002)

WOW, don't know what happened to that last post! What I said was that Steve at Chesapeake Bait and Tackle said that they have been catching a lot of pupply drum on cut mullet. In addition, there are some big reds there but he hadn't heard of anyone being able to land one on the light tackle used at the Ditch. I'll be taking my bass boat to the Ditch this afternoon. If anyone is interested, shoot me a message. Attyatlure


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Attorney at Lure,

On the top right corner of your post is a pencil & paper icon. Click on it to edit your post (made a few mistakes myself). Wish I was up there to take you up on that offer!!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Cobia,

If you coming down Cedar someone told
me to make a turn opposite a white
church. Take that road straight back to
the water. 

If there are any other accesiible
spots to fish by shore I would 
appreciate someone posting.

Thanks!


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I made a recon of that area this afternoon and failed to find the water reachable from Cedar Rd.
Here's my route:
Cedar Rd (away from Dominion Blvd)
R on Millville Rd; Took it to the end where the Yacht Club is. Made a right on Shipyard until the end and there was gated entry (for vehicles) with a BIG No Trespassing sign. 
I also cruised the neighborhood and did find houses on the water but it all looked like private property. There is a VA Game Warden office in that neighborhood but I didn't see any one in there to ask about access to that area.


----------



## cobia77 (Jan 17, 2003)

Fished fri nite windy and cold didnt stop the fish though. Will be heading out in a couple of hours . thanks for the info really appreciate it.I fish mostly lite tackle the 10-20lb class . There are alot of big reds still there. Its fun fishing. Update later.


----------

